# Was going through old pictures



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

And found this one of Maddie. Makes me giggle every time. She has so much extra skin!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ound: she could fit another skull inside all of that extra skin! how cute! lol


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Yea lol. Her "trick" is we pull all her back skin up above her collar and fold it down over her collar so that the collar disappears. We call her a tri-Maddie-tops


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Yea lol. Her "trick" is we pull all her back skin up above her collar and fold it down over her collar so that the collar disappears. We call her a tri-Maddie-tops


lmao poor looseskinned thing!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Reminds me of what we used to do with Silly Putty, lol. She's a cute little silly putty dog.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I found more :tongue:
I swear, if my dogs knew I was putting these pictures on the internet they would kill me!

Dogs, pretending to be ponies:



Moose, pretending to be a human:



Dogs, pretending to be dead:



Mom! I can't believe you are showing people! :redface::redface:


----------

